# are there any problems in hp pavilion g6 2313ax??



## bee (Feb 17, 2013)

are there any problems in hp pavilion g6 2313ax??
im planning to buy it
or il go for a PC instead


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 17, 2013)

What kind of problem do you ask? 

Also about buying a PC, what will you be using the Laptop for primarily? Max budget?


----------



## bee (Feb 17, 2013)

any sort of problem that'll bug me in the near future
like one is of the drivers
but the same model is available in u.s. by the name hp pavalion g6 2002ax and i hope these drivers will work on this laptop (the u.s. model has 1gb 7670m rather than 2gb 7670m like in indian)

il use the lappy for gaming always 

and regarding my budget- 40k


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2013)

Yes, big @$$ problem, that this laptop which kiss the 2313AX is available for a lot less: HP Pavilion G4-2049TX Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ DOS/ 1GB Graph) - HP: Flipkart.com

Other than that no issues, but no win 7 drivers are available for 2313AX, just win 8 drivers.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 17, 2013)

tkin said:


> Yes, big @$$ problem, that this laptop which kiss the 2313AX is available for a lot less: HP Pavilion G4-2049TX Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ DOS/ 1GB Graph) - HP: Flipkart.com


yup. thats a pretty big problem for anyone who have ignored reviews. A10 matches 2nd gen i5 and outperforms 3rd gen i3 in almost every task.





tkin said:


> Other than that no issues, but no win 7 drivers are available for 2313AX, just win 8 drivers.


with the second HP laptop being 14" and lastly, you don't need any other stuff from HP other than the bluetooth/wifi drivers which can be dug out with a bit of searching. about the HP drivers (or bloatwares) i'll say there are way better alternates available.


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2013)

Sam said:


> yup. thats a pretty big problem for anyone who have ignored reviews. A10 matches 2nd gen i5 and outperforms 3rd gen i3 in almost every task.with the second HP laptop being 14" and lastly, you don't need any other stuff from HP other than the bluetooth/wifi drivers which can be dug out with a bit of searching. about the HP drivers (or bloatwares) i'll say there are way better alternates available.


You mean a review like this? Intel Core i3-3110M Ivy Bridge versus i3-2370M Sandy Bridge (page 1: Sandy Bridge versus Ivy Bridge, Core i3 versus i5) - BeHardware


----------



## bee (Feb 17, 2013)

@tkin, i already looked at that
dint impress me much
and the win 7 64bit drivers are available 
Software & Driver Downloads HP Pavilion g6-2002xx Notebook PC | HP® Support


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2013)

bee said:


> @tkin, i already looked at that
> dint impress me much
> and the win 7 64bit drivers are available
> Software & Driver Downloads HP Pavilion g6-2002xx Notebook PC | HP® Support


Didn't impress you? Show me one benchmark where the A10 wins against the i3? Don't consider gaming as its using the internal GPU.


----------



## bee (Feb 17, 2013)

actually i am considering gaming
thats what i want the laptop for


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2013)

bee said:


> actually i am considering gaming
> thats what i want the laptop for


Yeah, but both laptops have 7670m, and i3/i5 is faster than A10, so calculate which laptop will be faster?


----------



## bee (Feb 17, 2013)

i could consider that
but its 14"
i cant live with that
you have a better alternate?


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2013)

bee said:


> i could consider that
> but its 14"
> i cant live with that
> you have a better alternate?


Hmm, then 2313AX.


----------



## bee (Feb 17, 2013)

its done that
either the g6 2313ax
or this
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/170302-gaming-pc-40k.html
help if you may


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 21, 2013)

Any upcoming laptops within next 3-4 months that will have better performance @35k price Bracket ??
For Moderate to Heavy Gaming. and Development purpose.


----------



## nikufellow (Feb 21, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Any upcoming laptops within next 3-4 months that will have better performance @35k price Bracket ??
> For Moderate to Heavy Gaming. and Development purpose.



Don't know the expected time of arrival of hasswell laptops but if you can wait and purchase is not urgent better to do so .


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Feb 21, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> Don't know the expected time of arrival of hasswell laptops but if you can wait and purchase is not urgent better to do so .



Haswell laptops would be overpriced at the time of launch. He'll have to wait 8 months


----------

